# 12 weeks 5 days scan pic



## EmmaFTM

Only managed to get one decent picture but what do you think ladies?? X
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9153.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Talia12

I think :pink:


----------



## Cajadaem

:blue:


----------



## EmmaFTM

1-1 so far. My first thought was boy. X


----------



## calliebaby

I don't see a nub.


----------



## EmmaFTM

Does skull look more like a boy??x


----------



## Talia12

I'm unsure on skull, looking at it closely it looks more boy but there's a white shadowy bit that kind of makes me not sure! When do you find out?


----------



## EmmaFTM

Talia12 said:


> I'm unsure on skull, looking at it closely it looks more boy but there's a white shadowy bit that kind of makes me not sure! When do you find out?

Find out on 14th October. X


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think boy


----------



## EmmaFTM

Bevziibubble said:


> I think boy

2-1 boy is favourite at the mo!


----------



## pinkclouds

:blue:


----------



## Bonnie11

Boy


----------



## EmmaFTM

4-1 boy. Not long until we find out! X


----------



## EmmaFTM

Its a boy! We are soooo excited!! X


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## Talia12

Yay congrats!


----------



## crusherwife44

Yay! Congrats. Thats so exciting


----------

